

The Automatic Statistician: An artificial intelligence for data science - todd8
http://www.automaticstatistician.com/index.html

======
brandonb
This is pretty cool!

A small feature request: I uploaded data with a combination of continuous
features and discrete features (which happened to be coded as numbers—2 or
1—with negative numbers used to indicate various cases was missing). I'm
pretty sure the model interpreted the discrete features as continuous. I think
it'd be good to add a detector for numerical fields that take on a small
number of values, and convert those to binary features.

Likewise, non-linear models. I know my data has a lot of internal structure
and so a tree, neural network, etc. would capture a lot more of the variance.

------
rch
> By submitting data to this demo you are agreeing that we can do anything
> with the data. We may store it, process it, make it public, anything.

This makes it difficult to do much in the way of assessment.

------
ForHackernews
This is pretty cool, but looking at their sample reports, it doesn't actually
seem to tell you anything about what the data _means_.

There's a lot of "We identified a time series variation as shown below..."

